# Spirit of Kangaroo Island



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

A 45 minute stretch by Ferry between Jervis Bay (South Australia) and beautiful and interesting Kangaroo Island.
So what do see on Kangaroo island??.....yes, right and plenty of them.

Built by Austal Ships of Fremantle, West Australia, all alu hull.
It takes well over 200 passengers and some 50 plus cars/trucks.
Photos taken November 2005.

For all further technical data on the vessel :
http://www.cat.com/cda/files/255703/7/24 Spirit of …ngaroo Island.pdf


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Jan I think there is another ferry which is a type of landing craft which was brought in to service the Island. A friend of mine purchased it in Indonesia and had it converted for the run. Grant McKenzie is his name. He had a towing business based in Fremantle


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

*Ute*

Known with "affection" as the high speed Ute!


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

I like it "high speed ute" .....

The other vessel is called Sealion 2000, built in 1998, catamaran and can hold around 350 passengers and 50-60 cars.
Very similar to this one and is certainly not an old landing barge type.

I think I know Grant MacKenzie, must have met many years ago, could be Fremantle or perhaps Darwin? Wasn't he working for one of the offshore companies there?


----------

